# How long is your baby?



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Last week I went to Dallas to visit my cousing who just got a malt and I noticed that Bailey was like 3x's the size of her. I was just wondering how long your malts are bc Bailey seems a lot longer than most malts. Everyone who sees her always says that she is the biggest maltese that they have ever seen. To me she looks just like a maltese but now I am wondering if she may have something else in her. Her first owner had papers on her but I never got them bc of the hurricane. I know there are some "experts" on here so what do you think? Her vet put her on a diet bc he said that she was getting chubby (it may be bc we are living in our bus bc of the house fire and she has nowhere to run around but outside and the weather hasn't been great lately). He never said what her ideal weight was so I am wondering now how much she needs to loose. I love her no matter how big she is but I am just curious...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is just under 8 1/2 in tall (floor to should blade) and the same shoulder blades to tail. A Maltese, according to the standard, should be square like this...but because you do not measure past the shoulder blades, then are technically still longer than they are tall whole body in consideration.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Measuring from the shoulder blade to the tail and floor to shoulder blade Cosy is 7.5 inches.
Toy is 8.5 inches both ways. What are your baby's measurements? Cosy is a bit on the 
small end of the standard.

EDIT to add: Those measurements were with a cloth measuring tape. I used a steel one
last week and she is 7 inches tall and just a little over 7 inches long neck to root of tail.
I guess my cloth tape of 10 yrs is stretched out! LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey weighs in the teens, doesn't she? Often the supersized Maltese have Bichon in their background. 

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm

Lady is 10.5" long, but she is certainly no example of the ideal Maltese standard!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just measured her and I got 13 inches long and 10 inches tall. I'm not sure if I did it right or not though. I found her shoulder blade and measure from there to her tail and then I measured from the floor to the top of her back.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is 10 inches long and 9 inches high. She's a little big long. :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Star was BIG! He measured 15.5 " from the base of his neck to the base of this tail. He stayed around the 12-13# range. I don't know how tall he was because I never had reason to get that measurement. He did not have bichon in him. I attribute his size to my ignorance of growth hormones in the chicken I used in his food! :huh:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie is 12" long, 9" high and her chest is 13.5" so my princess is very long. 
All the clothes not made on mesaurements are very short on her!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi is 9 inches long
8 inches high
8 inch neck
11 inch chest

And she's less than four pounds


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Mar 6 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740235


> Lizzie is 12" long, 9" high and her chest is 13.5" so my princess is very long.
> All the clothes not made on mesaurements are very short on her! [/B]


I have the same problem with clothing for Bailey. Everything is too short! I thought I was the only one with a malt that is long!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 6 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740231


> Star was BIG! He measured 15.5 " from the base of his neck to the base of this tail. He stayed around the 12-13# range. I don't know how tall he was because I never had reason to get that measurement. He did not have bichon in him. I attribute his size to my ignorance of growth hormones in the chicken I used in his food! :huh:[/B]


Maltese with Bichon in their background have papers stating they are purebred so there really is no way to tell. Bichons were introduced into the lines by disreputable breeders to get more puppies and easier deliveries which meant more $$$$.

Now that the AKC is requiring DNA testing of frequently used sires, it's a little harder to get away with, but a supersized Maltese with papers from one of the "alternative" registries may very likely have Bichon in their background.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the same problem for Chloe and Noelle. Chloe is 11 1/2 long and 6 1/2 lbs. very nice bone structure, Noelle is 11" long and 5 lbs very fine boned. With Chloe being so sturdily built you don't realize how long she is, but Noelle is long and skinny like a weasle, i sometimes call her Weasle Woman.  I believe Riley is about 9 - 10" long he's more a square shape.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI IS 8 INCHES TALL AND 10 INCHES LONG .MY LITTLE SAUSAGE :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 6 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740271


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 6 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740231





> Star was BIG! He measured 15.5 " from the base of his neck to the base of this tail. He stayed around the 12-13# range. I don't know how tall he was because I never had reason to get that measurement. He did not have bichon in him. I attribute his size to my ignorance of growth hormones in the chicken I used in his food! :huh:[/B]


Maltese with Bichon in their background have papers stating they are purebred so there really is no way to tell. Bichons were introduced into the lines by disreputable breeders to get more puppies and easier deliveries which meant more $$$$.

Now that the AKC is requiring DNA testing of frequently used sires, it's a little harder to get away with, but a supersized Maltese with papers from one of the "alternative" registries may very likely have Bichon in their background.

[/B][/QUOTE]

What you say may be true but...

Star *was not* from a BYB, or have one of the "alternative" registries that is inferred. He *was not* from a puppy mill/pet store. His Grandfather was CH Risque Romance, and his Father was a son of his, also a champion. DNA testing is done for 3 generations. 

Next time I will use hormone free chicken and beef.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740352


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 6 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740271





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 6 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740231





> Star was BIG! He measured 15.5 " from the base of his neck to the base of this tail. He stayed around the 12-13# range. I don't know how tall he was because I never had reason to get that measurement. He did not have bichon in him. I attribute his size to my ignorance of growth hormones in the chicken I used in his food! :huh:[/B]


Maltese with Bichon in their background have papers stating they are purebred so there really is no way to tell. Bichons were introduced into the lines by disreputable breeders to get more puppies and easier deliveries which meant more $$$$.

Now that the AKC is requiring DNA testing of frequently used sires, it's a little harder to get away with, but a supersized Maltese with papers from one of the "alternative" registries may very likely have Bichon in their background.

[/B][/QUOTE]

What you say may be true but...

Star *was not* from a BYB, or have one of the "alternative" registries that is inferred. He *was not* from a puppy mill/pet store. His Grandfather was CH Risque Romance, and his Father was a son of his, also a champion. DNA testing is done for 3 generations. 

Next time I will use hormone free chicken and beef.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Obviously Star wasn't mixed with Bichon!

What I posted was a generality, a follow up to the Foxstone Maltese article.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jazz is also big for a Malt. It still amazes me how big he's gotten, his full sister from the same litter is less then 5 lbs! His breeder is hoping she makes it to the 5 lb mark still because she was held back for show but she won't breed a female that is smaller then 5lbs. He has excellent lines, if you look at his papers all you see is red. Just goes to show you never can be absolutely sure how they will turn out! Pixie is still a little bit of a thing. She is easily half his weight, maybe even less. Ok time to break out the measuring tape!

Jazz is long! 12" long and about 9" high. That is an estimate. He thought measuring was a fine game and wanted to play with the tape. 

Pixie is 8" long and 8" tall. My goodness she is a little thing!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy is about 9' long and 8.5-9' tall. he weighs 5.6 lbs. the breeder told me he'd be about 5.5-6lbs so she got that dead on! 

i wouldn't mind if he was a bit bigger... i'm afraid of his fragility sometimes!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni is 6.3 lb. and is 9 1/2 by 9 1/2 in.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Winnie is 12.5" long from base of neck to tail ....way above standard but I doubt there's any Bichon in her background as she's from a reputable breeder (Josymir). I guess her length accounts for her double digit weight! Thank goodness for the wonderful seamstresses I've found on this forum otherwise Winnie wouldn't have any cute clothes to wear (they'd all be too short!!).


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

winnie is a darling ..shiloh is also long ..never stops eating i think thats why ?jo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie is 9 in. long and 9 in. tall. She weighs 5 lbs.

Linda


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I never knew that's how they're supposed to be measured and that they should be more square. I often thought that Raine seems a little longish compared to our late Oscar. She's 4.8 lbs and 9" tall and 10" long. Pasha is a bigger fluff, he's 9.2 lbs and 12" tall and 12" long (he's a square foot! LOL).


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis is long and tall and is too large, but I love him as much as if he were 5" x 5" and weighed 5 lbs! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy is 9.5 inches long and is 9 inches tall. She is a little under 4.3lbs


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

jessica is 10 " long and 8 "' tall and 5 pounds.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Emma is 12 inches long and 9 inches high, and 6 lb 10 oz- 1 year old ( she is demure, calm, quiet and lover/licker)
Twinkle is 7 inches long, 7 inches high and about 3 lbs ( she is a wisp) - 6 months old (she is bold and brazen, thinks she is a BIG dog, confident and snuggly too)


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Mar 6 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740235


> Lizzie is 12" long, 9" high and her chest is 13.5" so my princess is very long.
> All the clothes not made on mesaurements are very short on her! [/B]


im glad im not the only one with clothes problems!! I havent measured how high bianca is.. but she is about 13 and half inches long and only about 9-10 inches around.. she weighs about 4 lbs.. she is VERY long and skinny.. when i buy clothes that come by measure of length they are weigh too big around.. and i buy clothes based on how big around she is.. they are way too short!!! i dont know if she is going to grow anymore.. she just hit a year and she hasnt gotten any bigger in the last couple of months.. my mom keeps trying to fatten her up by giving her lots of people food.... she is going to have to stop going to grandmas!!!

janie


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Coquette is under 8 inches long by a smidge- 7 and 3/4 inch.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is 6 1/2 inches long - almost 3 lbs
Abbey is 9 inches long - 6 lbs
Archie is 10 inches long - 10 lbs
Tinker is 9 inches long - 6 lbs

heights? back to the measuring tape.......


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

demi is 11 3/4 from base of neck to base of tail


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

We call Dexter the "stretched limo". He has the same clothing problems: too long for smalls, but not big enough for medium's.

Both Dex and Rollo are bigger than they should be, but Dex is noticeably long.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry to bump this but someone made a comment yesterday that Milo looked really long for a maltese puppy.
do they even up as they grow?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Amby @ Aug 3 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813010


> sorry to bump this but someone made a comment yesterday that Milo looked really long for a maltese puppy.
> do they even up as they grow?[/B]


Who knows? Midis looked fine at 3 mos: square and beautiful hair. He just grew and grew and grew. He's too tall, too long and too heavy but I love him like my baby. I really am not so pleased that he got so big when I tried so hard and got a good breeder with good credentials, but I knew, too, that he was pet quality not show quality and so I have to accept that he grew way larger than I expected based on his parents' sizes. Since he outgrew his terrible puppy months (and he was one bad puppy!) he has grown into the most affectionate, sweet pet I have ever had. I love him to death! His only fault is his excessive barking but at 2 1/2 yrs of age I haven't given up on fighting that one yet either.  And Size isn't everything, you know. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

11 3/4 base of neck to base of tail


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco is 8.5 long and 8.5 long. She's 4.5 pounds after she's eaten or had water. LOL!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

just went to the vet the other day and my little lex is 3.2 lbs and is 8" in length and height


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I know I've already did this thread, but that was when Gigi was a puppy. 

She is 8" tall, 9" long and 4.0 pounds, only after she's eaten.  She's grown a half of pound since I got her at 5 months old. LOL


----------

